# Need Design to build a Slingshot



## jonwatkins (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi y'all , ive been thinking of building slingshots for a while now and am in need of advice

I need a slingshot that will be good for target practice with large 16 mm or bigger ammo and later for hunting small game.

Also id like to know what kind of slingshot design would be good to use as a slingbow.

Ive already checked out the template section but considering i really dont know much about slingshot,i really need some advice from experience slinshot builders or users

Oh and are there any things that i should be aware of when choosing my plywood ? Im going to use either 3/4 inch maple plywood or 1 inch baltic birch.


----------



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

jonwatkins said:


> Ive already checked out the template section but considering i really dont know much about slingshot,i really need some advice from experience slinshot builders or users


I'm not a great DIYer, but since you say you're new and just starting out on the slingshot path, I'd first take a look at what some of our vendors are making and have available. Stuff changes all of the time. We've got quite a number of genuine 'artisans' on the forum that have been doing this for a while. You can find some really beautiful slingshots at both *upper end *and* lower* *end* prices. I learn quite a bit from examining what others are doing.

From what I'm told, it's not the slingshot, but the shooter's skills that gets the end results. Since you'll be doing *lots and lots of practicing*, start with something that can maybe take some abuse. I can hear the groaning all across the forum right about now :yeahright:

Look around the gallery and in the homemade section too. That should give you some more ideas. There's loads of guys here making '*naturals*' and some really, really beautiful ones! Find a fallen tree limb, pick your sturdy fork, take it home, and start your masterpiece.

This is probably not tremendously helpful (from a noob), but it is the weekend and most are probably out PRACTIING. I would be, but I'm injured -- a wounded slingshot soldier. Nope, absolutely no one is allowed to ask what happened


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Thistle said:


> jonwatkins said:
> 
> 
> > Ive already checked out the template section but considering i really dont know much about slingshot,i really need some advice from experience slinshot builders or users
> ...


All good advice. Except for the being wounded part, I'd say you're a quick study. The injury speaks to your dedcation.
I hope it's not serious.


----------



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm fine, Capnjoe. Wacky ammo, advance shooting techniques, and limited beginner's luck does not make an 'intelligent' combination.

I am shocked at my ability to heal amazingly fast. We've gone through a vast array of colours, starting with *purple*. We're now dusky rose  I think I have some sortof super human powers that I didn't know about. I'm trying to remember if I got bit by anything strange lately. I don't have web fingers or toes yet.

The other good news is I've got *NEW* supplies arriving next week. Yay! No more wacky ammo. And the advance manoeuvres... I think I'm gonna leave that for all the nice grownups for awhile :yeahright: It was an interesting experience, and I might be wearing gloves for a few days. Nothing more painful than re-injuring an injury.

oh boy, I hope I don't scare our noob off. I didn't bleed on anything -- if that helps.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Thistle said:


> oh boy, I hope I don't scare our noob off. I didn't bleed on anything -- if that helps.


Great line right there.


----------

